# US Expats to Colima, Mexico



## PeterRadu (Dec 29, 2013)

I am looking forward to move to Colima Mexico. Any US Expats living in Colima, Mexico?
Thank you and Happy New Year!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Lots in the state but not many in the city


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

PeterRadu said:


> I am looking forward to move to Colima Mexico. Any US Expats living in Colima, Mexico?
> Thank you and Happy New Year!


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

Question for you: Why have you chosen Colima (the city)? Thanks.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I know it has been a few months since this was originally posted but, I just wanted to let the OP know that there are a few US ExPats living here in Colima. I have been here since February of 2013 and I really love this town. It is a great size for me; big enough to have most of the things I need but small enough to avoid most of the "big city" type problems. If you like the beach, it is an easy 1 hour drive to Manzanillo. If it gets too hot (it does get hot here), drive a half hour north and you're in the cool mountain air. 

I don't speak much Spanish, yet, but I am working on it. It helps (A LOT) that I am married to a "local girl" who helps me learn Spanish and translates when necessary. I would honestly recommend Colima to anyone looking for a nice, small town atmosphere with easy access to nice beaches and resorts.


----------

